# self tanner photos



## kimmy (Feb 7, 2010)

anyone have before and after photos using self tanner? any brand, any medium is okay by me. i'm not really digging the neutrogena airbrush one anymore so i'm looking for something else since summer's on its way!


----------



## ShortnSassy (Feb 8, 2010)

try sunless.com for before and after photos and reviews of tons of self-tanners!


----------



## Honey xOo (Feb 9, 2010)

i seriously reccomend sun labs! it gives me the same color that i get from indoor tanning. i'm so happy because its allowed me to quit salon tanning. (i still can't help laying out in the summer though, tanning is so addicting) it's a dark brown lotion that makes u look instantly tan, theres no rub off and u just wash the bit of tint it leaves off in the morning. it smells really yummy like cherries and it doesn't break me out. i could go on forever lol it's my fav sunless ever, and i've tried every brand u can think of. it doesn't feel greasey and it dries fast. it hasnt stained any clothes, bras, or sheets lol. i use the shade medium for a more natural look.

it's like perfection
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 lol


----------



## Jessica0984 (Feb 12, 2010)

I like Salon Bronze you can find it at Sally's Beauty and online. I also like alot of airbrush solutions and you don't even need an airbrush machine to apply them, Just a car pad and a spray bottle. I second the recommendation that sunless.com has alot of before and afters but it hasn't been updated for a long time. With that being said there is still a ton of great information there.


----------



## littlemissn (Mar 8, 2010)

I think St Tropez is one of the best. It has a green base (which can sound a little scary), but this gives you a brown look when you blend it out over your skin. It of course comes out brown when you put it on however. But this in comparison to something like Neutrogena for example, has an orange base. This is what makes girls look orangey and gives fake tans a bad name! 

St Moritz is also supposed to be a dupe of St Tropez and it's less than quarter of the price. So perhaps try that out


----------

